# Truck Tires



## Tom. P.

Hey RTFers! Getting ready for new tires on our f250. Wanting an a/t tire that is good in mud and quiet on the road
Does such a tire exist? Looking at the Toyo open countrys but would like some input from other folks.I know everyone has there favorites and I have an open mind.
TIA


----------



## Huff

Toyo's are pretty good. I've had good luck with the Nitto terra Grapplers. I'm running a set of Mickey Thompson's right now that have 23K on them and are still in good shape. 

Russell


----------



## Tom. P.

Thanks Russel,
I was looking at the MT and also Dick Cepac which are made by MT.Ive done so much research my head is spinnin.
So I come here to share my misery!


----------



## xtrema-2

Huff said:


> Toyo's are pretty good. I've had good luck with the Nitto terra Grapplers. I'm running a set of Mickey Thompson's right now that have 23K on them and are still in good shape.
> 
> Russell


These are very nice tires!


----------



## Mr.Muggs

I'am currently running hankook dynapro atm...they are well mannered on the asphalt. I have also run Nitto terra grapplers however,the hankooks are quieter but the jury is still out on how they will wear over time. But so far I prefer the hankook.....imo
hope this helps


----------



## Jay-Bird

I have had 2 sets of DC Mud Country's... Buy them. Best bang for the buck


----------



## sick lids

goodyear silent armor


----------



## 150class

Im on my third set. Very highly rated

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Firestone&tireModel=Destination+A/T


----------



## yellowlabfan

I put Goodyear MT/R with Kevlar tires on my F150 and I drive a lot of miles for work around the Midwest. They are excellent in mud and snow both. I don't think that they are noisey at all. I got just over 60,000 miles on my first set of them.


----------



## PMG 131

Toyos Nitros or Cooper ( I think they are the AP3 now, used to be ATR)


----------



## SpinRetriever

I have had good luck with Hankook Dynapros on two trucks. My wife's suburban got 65k out of them.


----------



## Tom. P.

Hey Thanks for all the help everyone! I am finally narrowing it down.
It sounds like there alot of great tires to choose from.
I really appreciate all of Your input.


----------



## Jim Person

Put Michein LTX A/T 2 on y F250 last year. Couldn't be happoer. Nice quiet ride, haven't had any trouble in mud or snow. Was reall impressed with how they handle ice.


----------



## Keith Stroyan

Go to tire rack and do a comparison.

My Sequoia eats tires. I've had 
Bridgestone H/T (original) ~40k, nothing special.
Bridgestone A/T Revo ~40k, very quiet at first, good traction, got noisy
Continental LX something ~40k, nothing special (but were highly rated at the time)
Michelin LTX MS2, best so far with ~12k (also have them on a Highlander)


----------



## Scum Frog

I had Toyo open countrys AT's on my other truck.....really liked them!


----------



## Tom. P.

Keith.
Did You ever find out why the Bridgestone A/T got noisy later?
Was it the tire or Your vehicle?


----------



## Keith Stroyan

Tom. P. said:


> Keith.
> Did You ever find out why the Bridgestone A/T got noisy later?
> Was it the tire or Your vehicle?


I think it was my vehicle. The treads got "cupped" well before they were worn out. A friend had better luck on a Chevy pickup.

I've since replaced the shocks and struts, but I read online -(?) that Sequoias eat tires.


----------



## Chuck Ward

On 3rd set of Michelin LTX M/S. First set - 95,000 on 2002 Yukon XL 3/4 ton(110,000 total miles on truck).2nd set pushed just over 105,000 on 2005 Yukon XL 3/4 ton. 3rd set have about 65,000 miles on them - same 2005 Yukon XL (171,000+ on truck). Think I'll get another 30 - 35,000 miles on tires before winter 2013/2014 comes and change again. I use load range "E" and have 8.1liter with 4.10 gears. Lots of highway driving at 70+miles per hour. The tires are spendy but I'm very happy with ride, noise, off road traction and of course milage on tires. I push them to the limit mileage wise and change before the snow flies here in Wisconsin.

Good luck with your decision


----------



## Tom. P.

I almost forgot about Michelin!
See why Im so confused? A thousand different choices.
Thanks again Everyone.


----------



## grnhed

Get the nitto terra grapplers and be done with it.


----------



## Tom. P.

grnhed said:


> Get the nitto terra grapplers and be done with it.


Im starting to think Your right!


----------



## Jmeade

I vote for the hankook dynapro's. Not a better tire for the money to be had IMO. I also like BFG AT KO's but they are getting pricey.


----------



## mjiorle

Had the BFG AT K/O on a 2007 Tundra with a 3 hole MTCK. 65,000 on it when I traded it in, and still had decent tread on them. A buddy had Terra Grapplers on a Chevy with a 3 hole, and was eating up the tires. 
Mike


----------



## TMURRAY

Nitto trail grapplers.. I've had them on three different f250s and had good luck out of all of them


----------



## blackasmollases

Tom, buddy of mine put the BFG at k/o's on his f250 last year right before we went to Kansas great performance and quiet. Call Randy H.


----------



## Tom. P.

blackasmollases said:


> Tom, buddy of mine put the BFG at k/o's on his f250 last year right before we went to Kansas great performance and quiet. Call Randy H.


Thanks Andy.Why didnt I think of that? Thats why Youguys are here!
To help out us old guys.
Commin training Saturday? Were suppose to have some live birds.Should be fun.
Thank you for the help.


----------



## blackasmollases

I plan to depends on work.


----------



## grnhed

Tom. P. said:


> Im starting to think Your right!


Haha....I've been there before trying to decide, and made the mistake of asking and got a lot of good suggestions which only confused me more. I can't tell you there may not be a perfect tire out there for you, but I would just about guarantee you will be extremely pleased and will not regret the Terra Grapplers.


----------



## az hunter

Bridgestone AT Revo one of the best tires on the road and won't wear down premature due to the weight of your truck. Just remember E load rating.


----------



## Bridget Bodine

I love the ride and traction of my Hancooks.... the first thing I noticed with them is when traveling behind a tractor trailer in the rain ,at70- 75 mph, there was no loose feeling . THEY HELD the road. They do well in the field for me also...the only tire I will get again


----------



## MooseGooser

Bridget Bodine said:


> I love the ride and traction of my Hancooks.... the first thing I noticed with them is when traveling behind a tractor trailer in the rain ,at70- 75 mph, there was no loose feeling . THEY HELD the road. They do well in the field for me also...the only tire I will get again


Well, What fun is THAT???
Nuthin like lookin out the side winder into on comming traffic.. Live Live,, be daring....
HOLD THE ROAD???? YAWN>>>>>> 
Gooser


----------



## Jim Danis

I'm on my 2nd set of Goodyear Duratrac's. I drive a GMC 2500HD and 1st set lasted a little over 45K miles. Very good off-road and relatively quiet on hardball. I had the Toyo AT's previously and the Duratrac's beat them hands down.


----------



## Tom. P.

Thank you for all the help everyone!


----------



## Brettttka

Nitto terra grapplers. Just make sure you rotate every 5k miles or so.


----------



## Sabireley

I put Michelin LTX load range E on my 2500 with a chassis mount. They are great on the road and passable in mud, though I try not to get in much, if I can help it. They don't look very cool, though. I had Bridgestones before and they were nice also. I like have had good luck with Michelin so buy them for most of my cars. Nittos look the coolest.


----------



## Guest

MIchelins on mine


----------



## Dallas2256

Good years are decent if you rotate religiously. Toyo's AT tire is crap in the mud. Nitto terra grappler is probably best bang for your buck in versatility and mileage. If I was you I would get toyo's mud tire. Not noisy, good in the mud, can get 70K out of them if you rotate decently, and they look good.


----------



## Pupknuckle

I use the BFG All Terrain T/As. Quiest on the road, great traction in snow, Not bad in mud. Around 60,000 mile tread life. The Michelins LTX are pretty decent also, but only lasted about 30,000.


----------



## Meleagris1

Pupknuckle said:


> I use the BFG All Terrain T/As. Quiest on the road, great traction in snow, Not bad in mud. Around 60,000 mile tread life. The Michelins LTX are pretty decent also, but only lasted about 30,000.


Great tires but that isn't the kind of life I get out of mine, I would call them a 45,000 mile tire. I was actually very happy with the stock Goodyear wrangler A/T tires that came on my Chevy. Might look at them again.


----------



## Darin Brewer

I'm going to go with the BFG's, had a set on a 2500 HD and pulled a dove tail trailer loaded with mowing equipment and got 83,000 out of them, just make sure you have them rotated reg.


----------



## jeffstally

Michelin LTX is about as good as it gets.


----------



## Nugget

Please check out americanmadetires.com. Last tires I bought were top rated, American made and comparably priced.


----------



## nick_wilburn

good year silent armor have 80,000 miles on a set and still have plenty of tread. best tires i have ever owned kind of hard on the pocket book but will go through anything


----------



## jmay

I will be in the market soon! Thanks for the info


----------

